# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίου >  Υπαριο....λεπτομερειες...

## captarti

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα να μαθω καποιες πληροφοριες για το υπαριο ή ερπαριο οπως θα εχετε ακουστα....φετος τελειωνω την σχολη μου και δεν ετυχε να το χρησιμοποιησουμε ποτε διοτι στα 2 μπαρκα ημουν σε φραμαδικα και σ αλλο ενα που εκανα που ηταν συμβατικο με καθαρα και  δεν χρησιμοποιουσαμε....
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.....

----------


## B737

Καλησπέρα,
το επάριο / stripping pump / αντλία αποστραγγίσεως είναι συνήθως εμβολοφόρα ατμοκίνητη παλλινδρομική αντλία που χρησιμοποιείται σε δεξαμενόπλοια για την αποστράγγιση των δεξαμενών. Εχουν πολύ μεγάλη ικανότητα αντλήσεως και χρησιμοποιούνται συνήθως για την αποστράγγιση πετρελαιοειδών με υψηλό ιξώδες. Κι εγώ ήμουν σε product και chemical με σύστημα FRAMO και δεν υπήρχε επάριο, αφού για stripping χρησιμοποιούνται οι αντλίες φορτίου που είναι κατάλληλες για αυτό το σκοπό. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα. Α, και ένα ωραίο ποστ με πολλές πληροφορίες για πολλούς τύπους αντλιών και άλλα σχετικά με τα ΔΞ:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=296130

----------


## captarti

Φίλε μου σ ευχαριστώ. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω την ακριβη λειτουργία του. Δηλαδή ωραία ,το χρησιμοποιούμε στο στριπάρισμα,αυτό το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα,τι γίνεται όμως με το τζιφάρι???σχετίζονται μεταξύ τους η όχι? πρέπει να χρησιμοποιουσουμε το ένα πρώτα και μετά το αλλό ???όπως καταλαβαίνετε υπάρχει μια συγχυση μέσα μου και δεν μπορώ να διαχωρίσω τι γίνεται με το τζιφαρι και το υπαριο....μου τα είχαν εξηγήσει αλλα τα έχω μπερδεύψει όπως καταλαβαίνετε γτ στα φραμάδικα δεν είχαμε τετοια προβλήματα....απλα θέλω τωρα που τελειώνω να έχω σωστή ιδέα για το τι είναι το καθένα τους...ευχαρίστω και σορρυ αν σας ζάλισα...

----------


## Michael

Καταρχήν να σημειώσουμε ότι η ορθή ονομασία του είναι "ιππάριο". Δηλαδή, σαν λέμε "αλογίδιο", τουτέστιν, μικρό ή κατώτερης ποιότητας άλογο όπως φερειπείν ένα γέρικο άλογο. Το γιατί μην με ρωτήσετε, δεν το γνωρίζω, αν και μια πιθανή εξήγηση που δίνω είναι επειδή οντας ατμοκίνητη παλινδρομική-εμβολοφόρα αντλία κάνει αρκετο και συνεχή μονότονο θόρυβο σαν γερικο άλογο όταν περπατα. 
Για να μπορέις χρησιμοποιήσεις το τζιφάρι θα πρέπει να έχεις μια απο της κύριες αντλίες εκφορτώσεως σε λειτουργία. Αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Στέλνεις φορτίο στην μια είσοδο του τζιφαριού και το πέρνεις από την έξοδο και από εκεί το δίνεις έξω ή το βάζεις σε άλλη δεξαμενή. Καθώς περνάει όμως το φορτίο από τζιφάρι λόγω του σχήματος του (συγκλίνον στην είσοδο και αποκλίνον στην έξοδο) δημιουργείται υποπίεση. Εκεί ακριβώς υπάρχει μια άλλη σωλήνα που είναι η δεύτερη είσοδος από την οποία εισέρχεται λόγω της υποπίεσης το φορτίο από την δεξαμενή που είναι στα τελειώματα και θες να την αποστραγγίσεις, αλλά δεν μπορέις να το κάνεις με την κανονική αντλία διότι δεν μπορεί τραβήξει τα τελευταία υπολείμματα του φορτίου και τριπάρει. Βλαζεις λοιπόν την αντλία να τραβάει από άλλο γεμάτο αμπάρι και να περνά από το τζιφάρι και από εκεί έξω μάζι με τα υπολέιματα της σχεδόν άδειας δεξαμενήςπου τραβάς από την δεύτερη είσοδο του τζιφαριού. Στην τελευταία όμως δεξαμενή από που θα βρεις να τραβήξεις φορτίο για να τροφοδοτήσεις το τζιφάρι; Αφού όλες οιάλες δεξαμενές σου είναι άδειες! Αρά τέρμα πλέον με το τζιφάρι. Βάζεις λοιπον το ιππάριο και στέλνεις 'εξω ότι έχει απομείνει στο τελευταίο σου τάγκι και στις γραμμές σου. Το ιππάριο δεν ξεπιάνει όπως οι περιστροφικές αντλίες και έχει μεγάλη δύναμη αν και μικρότερη παροχή. Λίγο προσοχή μόνο με την παροχή του ατμού και... _σε λένε captarti και μόλις τελέιωσες (...την εκφόρτωση)! _

----------


## kastkon8

Σχετικα με την ερωτηση του φιλου για το τι ειναι υπαριο, σαν παλιος μηχ/κος σας πληροφορω οτι .Στα μηχανοστασια των Δ/Ξ ακομη και των παλαιων Φ/Γ χρησιμοποιηται για πολλες χρησεις απο cargo stripping pp εως L.O pp κυριας μηχανης bilge pp κλπ Ειναι μια παλινδρομικη αντλια ατμοκινητη η ηλεκτροκινητη μεγαλης αποδοσης εκει που φυγοκεντρικες η αλλες αντλιες ξεπιανουν Μπορει να ειναι μονη η διπλη ,απλης η διπλης δρασης

----------


## captarti

> Καταρχήν να σημειώσουμε ότι η ορθή ονομασία του είναι "ιππάριο". Δηλαδή, σαν λέμε "αλογίδιο", τουτέστιν, μικρό ή κατώτερης ποιότητας άλογο όπως φερειπείν ένα γέρικο άλογο. Το γιατί μην με ρωτήσετε, δεν το γνωρίζω, αν και μια πιθανή εξήγηση που δίνω είναι επειδή οντας ατμοκίνητη παλινδρομική-εμβολοφόρα αντλία κάνει αρκετο και συνεχή μονότονο θόρυβο σαν γερικο άλογο όταν περπατα. 
> Για να μπορέις χρησιμοποιήσεις το τζιφάρι θα πρέπει να έχεις μια απο της κύριες αντλίες εκφορτώσεως σε λειτουργία. Αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Στέλνεις φορτίο στην μια είσοδο του τζιφαριού και το πέρνεις από την έξοδο και από εκεί το δίνεις έξω ή το βάζεις σε άλλη δεξαμενή. Καθώς περνάει όμως το φορτίο από τζιφάρι λόγω του σχήματος του (συγκλίνον στην είσοδο και αποκλίνον στην έξοδο) δημιουργείται υποπίεση. Εκεί ακριβώς υπάρχει μια άλλη σωλήνα που είναι η δεύτερη είσοδος από την οποία εισέρχεται λόγω της υποπίεσης το φορτίο από την δεξαμενή που είναι στα τελειώματα και θες να την αποστραγγίσεις, αλλά δεν μπορέις να το κάνεις με την κανονική αντλία διότι δεν μπορεί τραβήξει τα τελευταία υπολείμματα του φορτίου και τριπάρει. Βλαζεις λοιπόν την αντλία να τραβάει από άλλο γεμάτο αμπάρι και να περνά από το τζιφάρι και από εκεί έξω μάζι με τα υπολέιματα της σχεδόν άδειας δεξαμενήςπου τραβάς από την δεύτερη είσοδο του τζιφαριού. Στην τελευταία όμως δεξαμενή από που θα βρεις να τραβήξεις φορτίο για να τροφοδοτήσεις το τζιφάρι; Αφού όλες οιάλες δεξαμενές σου είναι άδειες! Αρά τέρμα πλέον με το τζιφάρι. Βάζεις λοιπον το ιππάριο και στέλνεις 'εξω ότι έχει απομείνει στο τελευταίο σου τάγκι και στις γραμμές σου. Το ιππάριο δεν ξεπιάνει όπως οι περιστροφικές αντλίες και έχει μεγάλη δύναμη αν και μικρότερη παροχή. Λίγο προσοχή μόνο με την παροχή του ατμού και... _σε λένε captarti και μόλις τελέιωσες (...την εκφόρτωση)! _



Με καλύψατε πλήρως....επιτέλους τα ξεχώρισα στο μυαλό μου....Ευχαριστώ πολύ....

----------


## tankerman

Μερικα πολυ ωραια λινκ σχετικα με το θεμα. 
καλη αναγνωση!!!!
http://www.hyundai-engine.com/common...O_P_SYSTEM.PDF

http://www.naniwa-pump.co.jp/english...p/csp_wov.html

http://www.shinkohir.co.jp/pump-kph/indexe.htm

http://www.ddl-ltd.com/marine_pumps.php

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ Ο ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΠΑΛΙΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΟΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ Η GENERAL SERVIS H ΣΩΣΣΙΒΙΟΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΤΕΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΣ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΩΡΙΑΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΥΚΤΙΟ ΨΗΞΕΩΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ.ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------

